
Manhandled - carapace
http://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2016/01/15/Manhandled.html
======
Keyboarded
Devils advocate: What is so dramatic about refusing someone? If it is
unwanted, can one not merely be distinct about the denial?

If someone is wasting your time, then they're wasting your time. Then walk
away. But if they are not wasting your time, then it turns out they are
feeling a sexual way where you are not, then what is there to say about this?
That is it, it's over. So, is it really a plague like this article suggests,
or a font of opportunities that actually aren't afforded to men, but exist for
a woman to or NOT TO take advantage of?

Is it impossible to conceive of any advances as a complement, or are they
patently lacking all merit what-so-ever and are completely despicable?

~~~
tinym
There's a lot to be said about the vagaries of workplace romance - but don't
just fucking grope your coworkers!

~~~
Keyboarded
But conference goers are not co workers.

